

A Summer of Code on Mars - fcarbogn
http://erasproject.org/

======
fcarbogn
Hi, we are the Italian chapter of the Mars Society (IMS). IMS is spearheading
the European MaRs Analog Station for Advanced Technologies Integration project
(ERAS [http://www.erasproject.org](http://www.erasproject.org)). ERAS’ main
goal is to provide an effective test bed for field operation studies in
preparation for human missions to Mars. If you are a student interested in
contributing code to the ERAS project you should start by visiting our GSoC
and SoCiS project ideas pages witch contains a list of suggested projects:
[http://erasproject.org/socis-2015/](http://erasproject.org/socis-2015/)
[http://erasproject.org/2015-gsoc/](http://erasproject.org/2015-gsoc/)

